
Ask HN: Was there a 'remote' Y Combinator course coming up? - robertAngst
I believe there was a course that you had to apply for but you could attend from home.<p>I thought it was this summer or fall, and I cannot remember the details, but it was posted less than a month ago.
======
sajid
[https://www.startupschool.org](https://www.startupschool.org)

~~~
robertAngst
thank you!

